# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Старик играет на дудуке - стихи и тексты

## AlIsa_S

_Земную жизнь, пройдя до половины, 
я очутился в сумрачном лесу…_
Данте “Божественная комедия”

_Мне от любви покоя не найти
И днем и ночью, я всегда в пути._
Шекспир сонет № 26

Лорелея

I 
Ищу тебя. Опять потерян мной, 
Ты заблудился в сумраке лесном… 
Средь мрачных троп, нехоженой одной, 
Сквозь терн идти – мне нет печали в том, 

Припев: 
Но если не сумею отыскать, 
Тебя среди сплетения ветвей, 
Спущусь к реке, чтоб Лорелеей стать, 
И петь и плакать над бедой своей. 
Душе моей не обрести покой... 
Я днем и ночью - следом за тобой. 

II 
Ловлю я эхо в тишине глухой, 
Но дарит лес одну лишь пустоту… 
Внезапный звук! Нет, ветки - треск сухой, 
И сердце замирает на лету. 

Припев: 
И если не дано мне отыскать, 
Тебя среди сплетения ветвей, 
Спущусь к реке, чтоб Лорелеей стать, 
И петь и плакать над бедой своей. 
Душе моей не обрести покой... 
Я днем и ночью - следом за тобой.

----------


## AlIsa_S

Старик играет на дудуке
I 
В ресторанном зале шумно, среди публики бездумной, 
Музыкант на сцене одинок и уязвим. 
Инструмент – довольно странен, и печалью звуки ранят. 
Дарит их седой уставший армянин. 

И мелодия – простая, музыкант, как бог, играет, 
Только сердце рвется, в нем печаль сменяет страх… 
Все о чем дудук расскажет – как туман на сердце ляжет. 
И молчит старик – и скорбь в его глазах. 

И я вслушиваюсь в звуки – в них звенит тоска разлуки. 
С кем старик расстался – не понять, да все одно, 
Неизбежно происходит, нас любившие уходят, 
В небеса - душа. А тело в землю, как зерно. 

Припев: 
Сердце замирает, в нем печаль сменяет страх… 
И поник старик – и скорбь в его глазах. 
Шепчут губы еле слышно: “Сохрани ее Всевышний”. 
Долети, молитва, к небесам. 
И морщины – жизни строки, след прорезали глубокий. 
Все по ним прочесть смогу я сам. 

II 
Сколько лет уже в скитаньях, но хранит о доме память, 
От родного дерева оторванный листок. 
Он с судьбой так долго спорил, и мечтал жену от горя 
И от смерти уберечь. Не смог. 

Льется музыки дыханье – горечью воспоминаний. 
С кем бы ни расстался – тяжело, да все одно, 
Неизбежно происходит, нас любившие, уходят, 
В небеса - душа. А тело в землю, как зерно. 

Припев: 
Сердце замирает, в нем печаль сменяет страх… 
И поник старик – и скорбь в его глазах. 
Шепчут губы еле слышно: “Ты храни ее Всевышний”. 
Долети, молитва, к небесам. 
И морщины – как дороги, след прорезали глубокий, 
Все по ним прочесть смогу я сам.

----------


## AlIsa_S

Песня Джека Воробья

I
До земли я добрался… Дружище, здравствуй! 
Блестит хитро твой круглый глаз, а в клюве что? Пиастр! 
А зачем тебе деньги? Скажи бездельник? 
Я попугаем стать готов, с Антильских островов. 

У тебя есть солнца свет, 
Ужин, завтрак и обед, 
И под тенью пальм ночлег, 
Ты посмотри – 
И раз, и два, и три. 

Здесь и Морган, проклятый, запрятал клады… 
Но, тсс, ты никому о том, язык – мой враг… и ром! 

Землекопом был не друг… 
Сэр его лопатой – тюк. 
И проделал этот трюк, 
Ты посмотри – 
Ни раз, ни два, ни три… 

       II
Адмирал Генри Морган был храбрым чертом,
Хоть жизнь не кончил он в волнах, земля отвергла прах. 
Видно с ней был он в ссоре. Добрее море – 
Оно всегда найдет своё, как падаль вороньё.

И на дне рядком легли
Корабли и моряки, 
Черепа и черепки, 
Ты посмотри - 
И раз, и два, и три…

Но, кто мертвых тревожит, тот помнить должен,
Что не длиннее путь назад, чем лезвие ножа.

И не дремлет Дэви Джонс*,
Тут же высунет свой нос,
Повернет ключом в двери
Ты отопри…
И раз и два и три

*Дэви Джонс - морской черт.

----------


## NataG

*AlIsa_S*, здОрово! "Старик играет на дудуке" - прямо в душу...

----------


## AlIsa_S

> здОрово! "Старик играет на дудуке" - прямо в душу


Он написан "по мотивам" настоящей истории... сюжет из жизни :smile:

----------


## Лев

*AlIsa_S*,
 Подари эти стихи Доценту(Наше творчество), он классно играет на дудуке и других инструментах, а может и песня получится.

----------


## PAN

*AlIsa_S*,
 :Aga:  ..................
Татьяна... И не прячте лицо..... :Rolleyes:

----------


## PAN

> *Когда боги смеются*
> 
> В топку - письма твои... ведь сегодня за окнами дождь,
> Небо требует жертв, и все прихоти стерпит бумага... 
> Прежде щедрая – ныне сочту я тебе каждый грош - 
> Стану скрягой…


Красиво...

----------


## AlIsa_S

Эти стихи я еще на форуме не размещала... :) спасибо, за "красиво"... я даже на паре сайтов находила эти свои стихи... жители форумов цитировали... а это самая лучшая похвала :)

----------


## AlIsa_S

> AlIsa_S,
> Подари эти стихи Доценту(Наше творчество), он классно играет на дудуке и других инструментах, а может и песня получится.


Да я не против... правда, на эти стихи музыка уже пишется... только что-то долго очень :) Но текстом я могу распоряжаться, как угодно :)

----------


## PAN

> Эти стихи я еще на форуме не размещала... :)


Значит у нас впереди немало приятных встреч...:smile:

----------


## AlIsa_S

*PAN*, а как можно переименовать тему... скажем в "Старик играет на дудуке и другие тексты" ?

----------


## Лев

*AlIsa_S*,
 Сколько на один текст написано разной музыки и каждый композер по своему прочитывает. Так что давай, а то послушай записи Доцента и, может быть тебе захочется посвятить этому замечательному музыканту стихи.

----------


## PAN

> а как можно переименовать тему... скажем в "Старик играет на дудуке и другие тексты" ?


Ты уверена? в принципе можно, если на то будет твердое желание...
Но я все же надеюсь, что мы увидим не только тексты, но и стихи в их классическом понимании... Тем более, что они у тебя несомненно есть...

----------


## AlIsa_S

*PAN*,
 Ну, тогда "Старик играет на дудуке - стихи и тексты " :)))

----------


## AlIsa_S

> Так что давай, а то послушай записи Доцента и, может быть тебе захочется посвятить этому замечательному музыканту стихи.


Я ему уже написала в его теме... и текст оставила... если захочет - откликнется

----------


## Лев

*AlIsa_S*,
 Умничка :flower:

----------


## PAN

> "Старик играет на дудуке - стихи и тексты "


 :Aga:  ...

----------


## AlIsa_S

*PAN*,
 Спасибо :)
*Лев*,
 Доцент написал, если Муза снизойдет, то песня сложится... вся надежда на Музу :)

----------


## AlIsa_S

_Дождливый блюз_
I
Выходной… с утра хлещет дождь. 
Зарядил… и зонта не найдешь…
Сыплет дождик по капле с небес напасти. 
Виски кончился, ну так что ж. 
Виски выпит вчера, ну так что ж, 
Я смешаю в стакане печаль с ненастьем.
Я отыщу – дай срок… 
Прямо в лето – одну среди всех дорог…
Но пока, все башмаки истоптал, а найти не смог…

Жизнь вся под гору кувырком…
Вот стихнет дождь, и к югу я – босиком
Рвану по лужам в лето путем простым…
От солнца беды мои – все растают, как дым.

II
Спичек нет, курить невтерпеж. 
Сигарету без них не зажжешь,
И во всем ты повинен, карман с прорехой. 
Ты пустой … да и я – хорош…
Без тепла – пропаду ни за грош. 
Заходил я к соседу… сосед – уехал. 
Я отыщу – дай срок… 
Прямо в лето – одну среди всех дорог…
Где искать, я подзабыл, и льет дождь…ну, да мне не к спеху.

Жизнь вся под гору кувырком…
Вот стихнет дождь, и к югу я – босиком
Рвану по лужам в лето путем простым…
От солнца беды мои – все растают, как дым.

----------


## oskar_65

Привет новичку!
Добротные стихи,поздравляю!

А вот тезис,пожалуй,спорный:[QUOTEПоэт бессмысленный ребенок, и значит взрослым никчему.[/QUOTE],:eek:

----------


## AlIsa_S

Спасибо, *oskar_65*, и Вам добрый день :)) ну, да отчасти спорная строка... с другой стороны - поэты сейчас мало востребованны :((( Бессмысленный - не каждый поймет, о чем поэт пишет :) от одного немолодого филолога слышала - "Бродский - Малевич от литературы" :) не знаю смеяться такому восприятию Бродского, не знаю плакать...

----------


## PAN

> "Бродский - Малевич от литературы" :) не знаю смеяться такому восприятию Бродского, не знаю плакать...


:biggrin: ..........
Категорически не соглашусь вашим знакомым немолодым филологом...
Хотя Малевичи - не редкость...
http://www.plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=70048

----------


## AlIsa_S

> Хотя Малевичи - не редкость...


Это если вспомнить Черный квадрат... но у него много других картин... очень ярких и необычных... мне нравится :)))
http://www.art-catalog.ru/gallery.ph...id_janr_list=1
http://www.art-catalog.ru/gallery.ph...id_janr_list=2

----------


## PAN

> у него много других картин...


Знаком...

----------


## AlIsa_S

Вот еще :) здесь самое полное собрание картин
http://www.museum-online.ru/Avant-ga...vich/Preview/1

----------


## PAN

Здесь дело больше в стереотипах восприятия... 

А сравнивать волну и ветер - сложно...

----------


## PAN

Однажды встречал такую фишку - у незапомнившегося мне поэта в сборнике примерно в средине книги была пустая страница.... . а под ней подпись:




> Чистый лист. Виват, Малевич!


Тоже своего рода выражение мысли...:biggrin:

----------


## AlIsa_S

Я иногда думаю, что Черный квадрат со стороны Малевича - это скорее стеб... и ода человеческой глупости :) возможно даже вызов... ведь сама по себе картина значит ровно столько, сколько значит его подпись :)

----------


## PAN

> возможно даже вызов...


Вот с этим соглашусь... :Aga:  
Наш препеод по ИЗО, заслуженный и так далее господин Булеков был почитателем творчества вышеуказанного Малевича... А посему и нам пришлось...:biggrin: 
И открою секрет - когда нам хотелось отдохнуть от лекции - мы задавали ему вопрос про Черный квадрат... Препод уходил в себя, рыдал, общался с Богом вслух и т.д..... А мы, бесчувственные молодые циники, падали на столы и спали...:biggrin:

----------


## AlIsa_S

> А мы, бесчувственные молодые циники, падали на столы и спали..


А мы так не разводили... не было искренних почитателей чужих талантов... среди преподавателей... :) Разве что преподаватель  психологии... :) Фрейда... часто поминала... но на ее лекциях никто и не думал спать.

----------


## PAN

> никто и не думал спать.


Прошло много лет... Иногда жалею, что спали...

----------


## AlIsa_S

Немножко попсы :)) есть мужской и женский варианты текста... не решу, от какого лица лучше писать...

*Утро художника*

I
К нам в окно ворвется летний дождь,
Брызнет на бумагу, капнет в краски…
И рассыплет радужные кляксы… 
Ты в рассвет счастливою войдешь…

Кляксы из смешения цветов – 
Голубых, оранжевых и алых,
Чтобы наша жизнь, хотя бы в малом,
Показалась отраженьем снов.

Припев:
Дождь тайну счастья мне чуть приоткрыл
А тебе - шепнуть забыл.
Только ты сама спроси обо всем,
И подружись с дождем.

       II
Мокрые тюльпаны на окне…
Зеркало твой профиль отражает,
Дождь поет, и он, конечно знает,
Все, что ты не знаешь обо мне…

Утро начинается с цветов,
Голубых, оранжевых, и алых,
Чтобы наша жизнь, хотя бы в малом,
Показалась отраженьем снов…

Припев.

----------


## PAN

> Немножко попсы :))


 :Aga:  ...

Но с надеждой жду припрятанных Стихов...

----------


## AlIsa_S

> Но с надеждой жду припрятанных Стихов...


Да стихам то что :) они хоть иногда печатаются... а тексты должен же кто-то петь :) что ж им в столе пылиться...

----------


## PAN

> Да стихам то что :)


Я не спорю...:biggrin:  Но и мозги побаловать  хочется...

----------


## AlIsa_S

Вот пара стареньких... от 17 до 20 написаны... четкой хронологии нет :)

_Истина в вине_

Я пьян, но счастья нет, как нет,
Не проникает в грудь забвенье,
И истины не брезжит свет со дна,
Одно лишь помутненье.

И вы не стали ближе мне,
Друзья на час, в объятье пьяном.
Изрекший: “Истина в вине!” – 
Уже не видел дна стакана.

А там осадок и печаль
И только вечное сомненье…
И мне ни близкое, ни даль
Не принесут освобожденья.

_Казнь_

Его на площади казнили…
Часы на башне десять били.
Дрожали звуки в вышине,
И день застыл, как в страшном сне.

Неслись кареты. Мостовая 
Стонала – звонкая, живая. 
И стук подков, летящий звук, 
Он принимал за сердца стук

А воздух пел разноголосо…
И мальчик ждал черноволосый
Когда свершится приговор,
И узник ляжет под топор.

Шел осужденный, а над плахой 
Сияло солнце. И без страха
Он в высь смотрел, чего-то ждал,
Невольно шаг свой замедлял.

Дорогой, пройденной с креста
Его манила высота. 
Блажен, кто верует. И вот,
Последний шаг – на эшафот.

Его на площади казнили…
Часы на башне десять били.
Когда палач свершил свой труд,
Остановился бег минут.

----------


## oskar_65

> Блажен, кто верует. И вот,
> Последний шаг – на эшафот.


Хороший текст для рок-баллады.
И нет необходимости выделять повторяющийся припев;иногда это происходит спонтанно,а иногда и не нужно вовсе.

----------


## AlIsa_S

> Хороший текст для рок-баллады.


*oskar_65*,
 Спасибо... и довольно неожиданно... я на другом форуме уже прочла, что текст
1 ученический
2 похож на гайку, которую пытаются скормить вместо пирожков :)
P.S. правда один из критиков написал, что я гений :)))

----------


## oskar_65

> похож на гайку, которую пытаются скормить вместо пирожков


Это каким же мировозрением нужно обладать,чтоб такое придумать?!
Сантехники от поэзии? :Vah:

----------


## AlIsa_S

Ну, там, как на многих поэтических форумах - и поэтов и графоманов в избытке :)

----------


## oskar_65

*AlIsa_S*,

Здесь мы имеем дело не просто с графоманом,а с особью воинствующей....:cool: 
Кстати,по поводу дудука (сразу оговорюсь - мне очень нравится этот инструмент,мой хороший товарищ Хачатур даже записал на несколько моих тем его чарующий звук) могу рассказать одну комичную историю,если позволишь...
Так вот: 
У дверей ресторана,где работает Хачатур,трое молодых людей т.н. новой формации,о чём свидетельствует обилие презренного металла и лексикон,беседуют с администратором на предмет наличия в меню этого самого ресторана блюда со специфическим названием "мацони",причём один из троицы утверждает,мол побился об заклад,что в Питере ему ни в жизть не отведать вышеозначенного продукта кисломолочного происхождения.Админ же убеждает их в обратном,и,подошедший в это время Хачатур,присоединяется к нему,добавляя:- Здесь не только мацони,здесь ещё и дудук настоящий есть!
 - Да дудук я уже пробовал,внатуре,я мацони хочу!!! :biggrin:

----------


## AlIsa_S

> Да дудук я уже пробовал,внатуре,я мацони хочу!!!


А может он и вправду? Грыз дудук... кто его знает :)
P.S. *oskar_65*, может, мне и к Вам следовало обратиться по поводу музыки для Старика, играющего на дудуке?

----------


## AlIsa_S

А это взрослое стихотворение :)

_Когда Боги смеются_

В топку - письма твои... ведь сегодня за окнами дождь,
Небо требует жертв, и все прихоти стерпит бумага... 
Прежде щедрая – ныне сочту я тебе каждый грош - 
Стану скрягой… 

Видно скулы свело от моих небывалых щедрот – 
Слово каждое цедишь... вдруг, чаши весов покачнутся, 
И отмеришь ты больше… Но, может быть, кто разберет,
Тебе попросту нечем делиться. И Боги смеются. 

Мирно тлеют обрывки – с огнем обо мне говорят - 
Может так отдадут часть тепла, ведь мне нечем согреться, 
Нет камина... А рукописи - не горят…
Значит, все, что ты мне написал – навсегда в моем сердце. 

У кого-то взрастает, наверно, "любовь – комильфо", 
Как в Эдемском саду, ни червей, ни дождя, все отлично.
Не герой ты, конечно, но (к счастью?) и я не Сафо, 
Но я чувствую “Мы”… и не ведаю, что в нем вторично.

Что в руке моей – белый платок? белый флаг? я сдаюсь?..
Я стою на распутье, а надпись – затерта на камне. 
И навеки тебя потерять – я хочу… и страшусь, 
Что по кругу вернусь – а в дому заколочены ставни.

----------


## PAN

> Когда Боги смеются


вот... :Aga:

----------


## AlIsa_S

*PAN*, покритикуйте мои юношеские... буду признательна... лучше без излишней вежливости :)

----------


## oskar_65

> Когда Боги смеются


Действительно взрослое.
Кстати,простите за фамильярность,я Вас чем-то обидел?
За что Вы мне "выкаете"?! :Tu:

----------


## AlIsa_S

> Кстати,простите за фамильярность,я Вас чем-то обидел?
> За что Вы мне "выкаете"?!


*oskar_65*, хорошо, я буду тыкать :smile: ты тоже критикуй... если нетрудно... потому что на юношеские - у меня есть две совершенно разных оценки (редакторские) 
*1* Избавляйся 
*2* Неизбавляйся (и часть взяли для публикации) И оба очень хорошие литераторы... Просто хочется понять, насколько стихи слабые... и в чем...

----------


## Лев

*AlIsa_S*,
 Много составляющих по которым можно судить о силе или слабости стихов.  Ты сама можешь прочувствовать, отстранившись от сознания, что это написано тобой. Ну, а каждый будет судить по своему и оповещать мир, что только он понимает и воспринимает сие истинно:rolleyes: .

----------


## AlIsa_S

> сама можешь прочувствовать, отстранившись от сознания, что это написано тобой.


Это иногда настолько сложно... :) судить объективно самого себя... потом, хорошая школа никогда не помешает... пусть судят по своему, зато смогут сказать о том, чего я сама не замечаю... в силу отличий - возраста, жизненного опыта... профессионализма  :Aga:

----------


## AlIsa_S

Выкладываю два романса... Зимний и Осенний... 

*Зимний романс (Мороз художник)*
I
Ты любовь долгожданная, поздняя. 
Все дороги к тебе замело...
И ложатся узоры морозные,
Как на холст, на простое стекло.

И мороз облик нежный, таинственный,
Понемногу выводит ясней… 
Я хочу, чтоб ты стала единственной,
В перепутанной жизни моей.

ПРИПЕВ: 
Вниз - камнем, птицей - ввысь,
Только бы там, где ты…
Пишет мороз, тонкою кистью,
Милой моей черты.

       II
Злой мороз в эту ночь словно старший брат – 
Пишет мне твой портрет в тишине.
Эту ночь, эту жизнь – разделить я рад, 
С той, чей образ застыл на окне.

Как меняется облик таинственный,
Оживая под взглядом моим.
Я хочу, чтоб ты стала единственной,
Той, которой я также любим. 

ПРИПЕВ: 
Вниз - камнем, птицей - ввысь,
Только бы там, где ты…
Пишет мороз, тонкою кистью,
Милой моей черты. 

*Осенний романс*
I
Стылый октябрь дороги 
Листьями замостит,
И позолота кленов
Первою облетит…

Словно предвестник утрат,
Ветер, проникший в сад,
Прочь от меня унес 
Запах цветущих роз…

Припев
Где-то затерялось
Лето навсегда...
Видно, бродить осталось
В вечнозеленых садах…
Гаснущего солнца
Уходящий свет,
В чьи-то ладони счастьем прольется... 
Может и к нам оно позже вернется,
Сквозь листопад наших лет.

II
Маюсь в ночи бессонной,
Сорванный так цветок,
Влаги дождя лишенный,
Сохнет в пыли дорог… 

И пожелтев от тоски
Сыпятся лепестки,
Светом других ночей…
Нет в том вины ничьей.

Припев
Где-то затерялось
Лето навсегда...
Видно, бродить осталось
В вечнозеленых садах…
Гаснущего солнца
Уходящий свет,
В чьи-то ладони счастьем прольется... 
Может и к нам оно позже вернется,
Сквозь листопад наших лет.

----------


## aigul

АААбалденно!!!!:smile: Действительно песенно и легко!

----------


## Лев

> Действительно песенно и легко!


Твоими бы устами... если первую я сходу записал, то над второй придётся поработать.

----------


## oskar_65

> у меня есть две совершенно разных оценки


что лишний подтверждает субъективность восприятия и оценки окружающего,и стихов в том числе.

Доверяй седым словам
И не плюй в колодец,
Для кого-то ты - гигант,
Для других - уродец...

----------


## AlIsa_S

> ля кого-то ты - гигант,
> Для других - уродец...


А лучше бы для всех приличным человеком :)




> АААбалденно!!!! Действительно песенно и легко!


Спасибо... а кто бы спел только :)




> Твоими бы устами... если первую я сходу записал, то над второй придётся поработать.


А вторая и вышла лучше  :Aga:

----------


## aigul

> Спасибо... а кто бы спел только :)


Споют обязательно. Вот мои тоже пока никто не пел. Но я надеюсь. А может и сама попробую свои песни спеть. Только бы времени на всё хватило ,таланта и умения :smile:

----------


## AlIsa_S

> А может и сама попробую свои песни спеть


*aigul*, тогда нужен кастинг... или спонсор... :) 
Дело даже не в том, кто споет... а кто спетое услышит :)))

----------


## aigul

*AlIsa_S*,:frown: грустно , но факт!

----------


## Лев

Девушки так загрустили, что жить не хочется. Тут один выставил пророчества Ванги - так хоть сейчас намыливай верёвку:biggrin:  :flower:   :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Лев*, Ах,после твоего букета
Вдруг жизнь становится светлей!
Не будет грустного памфлета!
Смотрю теперь я веселей!

Экспромт:rolleyes:

----------


## AlIsa_S

*aigul*,
 Ну, будем надеяться на лучшее...

*Лев*,
 А на сайте Грушинского фестиваля - не пробовали свои песни размещать? Могу ссылку оставить... для желающих :)

----------


## AlIsa_S

*Не скажу*

Я поля влюбленным постелю,
Пусть поют во сне и наяву...
В. Высоцкий.

Но срезаны стебли несказанных слов...
В полях опустевших - жнивьё.
И горьким признаньем полно до краев
Уставшее сердце моё -

Признаюсь дороге, земле, ковылю,
Летящему низко стрижу,
Улитке и камню скажу, что люблю...
И только тебе - не скажу...

----------


## aigul

> Но срезаны стебли несказанных слов...
> В полях опустевших - жнивьё.
> И горьким признаньем полно до краев
> Уставшее сердце моё -


Такое удачное продолжение темы В.Высотского! :Ok:

----------


## AlIsa_S

*aigul*, спасибо, но это не совсем его тема :)) это скорее моя импровизация на тему...

----------


## aigul

:rolleyes: Ну может быть. Но это своеобразный ответ ему!Мне очень понравилось! :Ok:

----------


## AlIsa_S

*aigul*, спасибо :)

----------


## AlIsa_S

_Рынок надежд_

Я в рванине и струпьях. Всяк старался предать –
И враги – как на падаль… И свой – поспешил…
Чтож, не лыком я шит, сам пойду продавать,
Но не Вас, упыри, – а лохмотья души…

Побреду я искать босиком, не спеша,
На задворках отчаянья Рынок надежд.
Встану в ряд – напоказ… Но поэта душа
Не имеет цены, для жлобов и невежд.

Постоят, поглядят, злобно циркнут слюной…
“Скверно скроено как… Вон, в середочке – плешь!”
Хочешь – волком смотри, хочешь – вой под луной,
Не пробить в твердолобом ценителе брешь.

Наг, пред всеми стою, кожу-рубище сняв,
Все сказал, что хотел… больше нечего петь…
Но могу я сплясать, Ваш мотив переняв,
Как на ярмарке пляшет ученый медведь.

----------


## PAN

> Рынок надежд


Тяжелые слова... Опыт?...

----------


## AlIsa_S

Отчасти... не настолько долгий, но пару раз было... 
Кстати... вопрос... в первом варианте стиха было
Не пробить в узколобом ценителе брешь...
Потом подумала и заменила на твердолобом... вроде помягче звучит... а может и не стоило? :frown:

----------


## Лев

> а может и не стоило?


Твёрдолобый - более благородно звучит...:rolleyes:

----------


## AlIsa_S

> Твёрдолобый - более благородно звучит...


Ну, да :) так может и не стоит... облагораживать... все-таки стихотворение написано под воздействием довольно сильных эмоций... Дело не в благозвучии, а в том, какое слово лучше передает их

----------


## Лев

> Не пробить в узколобом ценителе брешь...
> Потом подумала и заменила на твердолобом...


Какие бы ни были ценители, не стоит нам самим быть высомерными - поэтому правильно заменила... :flower:

----------


## NataG

*AlIsa_S*, а я думаю, что "узколобость" гармоничнее в контексте...
В любом случае, спасибо. Твои стихи неизменно цепляют.  :flower:

----------


## AlIsa_S

И тебе спасибо... вобщем на Стихире - так и есть "узколобом"... это именно то отношение, которое я хотела передать... просто подумала, вдруг кто-то из читающих примет на свой счет... еще и обидится :)

----------


## NataG

*AlIsa_S*, а ты сначала на Стихи все размещаешь? Вот я думаю есть ли смысл сейчас туда все выложить. У меня в теме все намешано, и изданное, и неизданное...

----------


## AlIsa_S

я думаю, что есть... хотя бы для того, чтобы авторские права защитить... в случае необходимости (дата первой публикации) и там можно создать разделы (они книги называются) - можно так и озаглавить "Опубликованное" и "Неопубликованное" :smile:

----------


## NataG

Я уже начала стихи туда по одному запихивать, а книги не поняла, как  делать(

----------


## AlIsa_S

Там на твоей страничке есть ссылка "Редактировать/Переместить" как раз под ссылкой "Добавить произведение". Зайдешь по ней и увидишь ссылку Добавить книгу Нажимаешь на нее... дальше вводишь в строке название книги и нажимаешь кнопку "Сохранить"

*Теперь, как в книгу запихать стихи*
1 Заходишь на страничку со стихом (любым)
2 Внизу есть три кнопочки - перо, зеленая стрелочка, яблоко 
3 Нажимаешь на зеленую стрелку
4 Попадаешь на страницу с надписью - переместить в книгу... и нажимаешь на ссылку с названием книги... 
5 И так с каждым стихом проделываешь... 
Книг можно создавать сколько хочешь

----------


## NataG

*AlIsa_S*, спасибо)

----------


## AlIsa_S

_Привкус счастья_

Ты не со мной… И эта грусть живет 
В вечерней тишине, похолодевшей.
И терпкий привкус счастья обожжет,
Как горький запах от листвы истлевшей.

Но с каждым вдохом горечь, как ментол:
И снова в прошлом ты выводишь строки, 
О том, что над Атлантой дождь прошел…
И там ты близок мне, такой далекий.

Печалью отзовутся эти дни…
Но теплый свет прольется, и украдкой
Стихами оживут во мне они 
И счастья терпкий привкус, горько-сладкий.

----------


## oskar_65

> Наг, пред всеми стою, кожу-рубище сняв,
> Все сказал, что хотел… больше нечего петь…
> Но могу я сплясать, Ваш мотив переняв,
> Как на ярмарке пляшет ученый медведь.


Потрясно! 
Вот такой стих по мне!Молодец!!!

----------


## AlIsa_S

> Потрясно! 
> Вот такой стих по мне!Молодец!!!


Спасибо, *oskar_65*, и, как недавно выяснилось, стих все еще актуален (для меня) :eek:

----------


## oskar_65

*AlIsa_S*,
 Мне кажется, ты сильная,преодолеешь!
Пусть помнят,что даже учёный медведь всё равно остаётся медведем...

----------


## AlIsa_S

*oskar_65*,
 ну, да прорвемся :wink:

----------


## NataG

> И счастья терпкий привкус, горько-сладкий.


Вот что сказать про хорошие стихи? Сидишь и не можешь ничего, кроме "здорово", "красиво" и т. п. А по всему ничего другого и не скажешь...

----------


## AlIsa_S

*NataG*, спасибо  :flower:   их пару дней назад удалили с одного интернет сайта (женщина-лит. редактор) с формулировкой "низкий литературно-художественный уровень" :smile: Правда перед этим мы с ней пополемизировали... но, факт остается фактом  :Aga:

----------


## PAN

> "низкий литературно-художественный уровень"


 :Vah:  ...

----------


## AlIsa_S

*PAN*, да... оказывается, что "тишина похолодевшая" и "обжигающий привкус счастья" это совершенно не поэтические образы... поскольку первый - это труп, а второй - перец :) А словосочетания "Ты не со мной" и еще какое-то не помню, встречается по поиску в gogle больше 600 раз... следовательно это штампы... И вообще, по меткому определению редактора этот стих не поэзия... поскольку вторичен в n-ной степени :mad:

----------


## NataG

*AlIsa_S*, вот почему я очень боюсь за то, что пишу))))) Есть много людей, которым лишь бы в кого-нибудь поплевать - раз, и втророе - кажется у Хэмингуэя, есть рассказ, там замечательная мысль - если ты сам не умеешь писать, рисовать, ваять, творить и т. п. - стань критиком.

:smile:

----------


## AlIsa_S

> там замечательная мысль - если ты сам не умеешь писать, рисовать, ваять, творить и т. п. - стань критиком


Мысль спорная... хороший критик - это искусство... и хороший редактор тоже никогда не скажет - мне не нравится, значит это не поэзия... он обоснует и укажет на ошибки (если уж взялся рецензировать)... скажем какие-то мои стихи очень резко разбирал другой редактор - но я ему за это благодарна... это помогло понять, чего мне не хватает, и взглянуть на то, что я пишу под другим углом... но такими замечаниями, как это не поэзия он не бросался... профессионал потому что  :Aga:

----------


## Лев

> "тишина похолодевшая" и "обжигающий привкус счастья"


Ещё раз подтвержает, что слово речённое есть ложь - каждый понимает в меру своей испорченности :Aga: 
 - первый - это труп, а второй - перец

----------


## PAN

> словосочетания "Ты не со мной" и еще какое-то не помню, встречается по поиску в gogle больше 600 раз... следовательно это штампы...


Ей стОило задать поиск по словосочетаниям:
- Я Вас люблю..
- Синее небо...
- Тихие шаги... и т.д.

А ещё посоветовал бы перечитать Великого Мастера художественного штампа - некоего Вильяма Шекспира...

----------


## AlIsa_S

*PAN*, злая она :smile:  Кстати, о Шекспире - таки да... но зато как :) 
Мое любимое (по памяти, могу ошибиться... )

Ее глаза на звезды не похожи,
Нельзя уста кораллами назвать,
Не белоснежна плеч открытых кожа
И черной проволокой вьется прядь.

С дамасской розой, алой или белой,
Нельзя сравнить оттенок этих щек,
И тело пахнет так, как пахнет тело,
Не как фиалки нежной лепесток.

Но всеж, она уступит тем едва ли,
Кого в сравненьях пышных оболгали...

----------


## AlIsa_S

> Ещё раз подтвержает, что слово речённое есть ложь -


Мысль изреченная есть ложь...
Редактор... автора не трожь!

----------


## PAN

> Кстати, о Шекспире - таки да...


 :Aga:  ...




> Вот голодный лев рычит,
> И на месяц воет волк.
> Утомленный пахарь спит.
> Труд окончен, шум умолк.
> Гаснут рдяные дрова,
> В темноте кричит сова,
> И больному крик тот злобный
> Предвещает холм надгробный.
> Час настал, чтоб на погосте
> ...


Попробуйте отдать даме-литредактору на оценку...:biggrin: 

P.S. (В. Шекспир, Сон в летнюю ночь, акт 5, сцена 2...)

----------


## AlIsa_S

Ниче не выйдет :) она меня уже по IP забанила, я даже на сайт зайти не могу... А там мой рассказ так солидные литераторы нахвалили... вернее мой потенциал... и не почитаешь теперь в утешение :)

----------


## aigul

*AlIsa_S*,я тоже столкнулась с одним рецензентом. Он обозвал мои стихи 18-м веком и сказал, что нужна новизна, а ахи и охи это для девочек..! Так , что не обращай внимание. Вообще стихи нужно показывать простым людям, они оценят их сердцем!:smile:

----------


## Лев

*PAN*,
 Паша, здесь уже пытались корректировать "Князь", который нам подсунула "СтасиВолкова". Как оказалось текст песни из репертуара Пугачёвой на стихи И.Резника. Если интересно, зайдите в раздел "Услуги аранжировщика" в тему "Помогите восстановить фонограмму" - оччеень
поучительно будет...

----------


## NataG

> Попробуйте отдать даме-литредактору на оценку...


Гы))) Они же теперь обласканы интернетом по самые уши, эти редактора. Наверняка, чтобы не сесть в галошу (если они не знакомы с текстом), они его быстренько "опознают". Но меня больше всего поразило, что они "штамповость" гуглом оценивают))))))))))))) Надо редакторам советовать почитать Лема "Электрувер Трурля"...

----------


## NataG

> профессионал потому что


А я как раз об этом и сказала, может, и невнятно. Просто существует много людей, которые думают, что критик - это когда надо критиковать)))))), на самом деле критику положено по статусу иметь такое бешеное количество знаний, и такой беспристрастный ум, что ой-ой. И уж только в этом случае, у него есть право что-то вот именно что "разобрать"... я вот думаю, сколько талантливых бездари задавили замечаниями....

----------


## AlIsa_S

*NataG*, много... насколько знаю, талантливых поэтов всегда "пинали" :( 

Из выступления Маяковского (недавно читала)
_Есенин_- *распространенный писатель. Дай бог такому писателю поменьше распространения. Сам Есенин не имел причин класть себе преграды. Но удивляешься на редакторов С. Есенина, на людей, которые не только не давали и не могли дать ему литературных советов, но, наоборот, двигали по водочной дороге... писать про водку - это значит идти по линии наименьшего сопротивления. Но это нравится. Особенно, если рядом с любовью к водке еще и нет никакого литературного вкуса или иметь очень маленький, - ясно, что Есенин выпирает над всей литературой. Он хоть про водку хорошо писал. Ясно, что у Полонского в его журнале Есенин должен был выпирать. Я сегодня читал журнал "Красную ниву" - как на таком фоне Есенину не разжиганиться?!... Вот русский язычок одного из стихотворений в сегодняшнем номере "Красной нивы": "От радости сердце разбилось вдвое".  Вы у Есенина этого не найдете, а здесь (у авторов “Красной нивы”) это на каждой странице. Конечно, при таких литературных перспективах Есенин вырастает до грандиозных литературных размеров. Прежде всего и раньше всего - про ценность Есенина. Он умел писать стихи? Это ерунда сущая. Пустяковая работа. Сейчас все пишут и очень недурно. Ты скажи, сделал ли ты из своих стихов или пытался сделать оружие класса, оружие революции?  И если ты даже скапутился на этом деле, то это гораздо сильнее, почетнее, чем хорошо повторять: "Душа моя полна тоски, а ночь такая лунная"


*

----------


## AlIsa_S

> Но меня больше всего поразило, что они "штамповость" гуглом оценивают


Да нет, это пока только одна редактор мне такая попалась... да и то - лит. редактор интернет сайта... чем она в реале занимается - не знаю...

----------


## PAN

> здесь уже пытались корректировать "Князь", который нам подсунула "СтасиВолкова".


Помню...:biggrin: 



> Если интересно, зайдите в раздел "Услуги аранжировщика" в тему "Помогите восстановить фонограмму" - оччеень
> поучительно будет...


Обязательно посмотрю...

----------


## PAN

> Из выступления Маяковского (недавно читала)
> Есенин- распространенный писатель.


По поводу этой пары могу сказать - оба хороши... В любом смысле...
Время было такое... Перечитайте Булгакова (из раннего...) - будет легче воспринимать...



> насколько знаю, талантливых поэтов всегда "пинали" :(


Или обласкивали, при этом не забывая попинывать... :Aga:  Что Пушкин, что Высоцкий...

----------


## AlIsa_S

*PAN*, просто о Есенине это было сказано уже после его смерти... 
А у Булгакова - что раннее? :smile: Я только Белую гвардию и Мастера и Маргариту читала...

----------


## AlIsa_S

*PAN*, кстати... о поэтах... то, что Есенин поэт - для меня бесспорно... а Маяковский по-моему с ним сравним не может быть... вот еще у Бродского недавно по поводу Маяковского прочла: "Дар у него был крупный. Что он с ним сделал - другое дело"

----------


## aigul

*AlIsa_S*, моя учительница по литературе ужасно не любила Маяковского. Она его поэтом не считала. Когда проводила урок еле сдерживалась, чтобы о Маяковском  гадостей не наговорить. Действительно он свой талант применил непонятно к чему....!

----------


## PAN

> А у Булгакова - что раннее?  Я только Белую гвардию и Мастера и Маргариту читала...


В первую очередь - Собачье сердце... Особенно сцену первой операции... Фильм не сможет передать смысл, заложенный автором...
Ужас времени...
А затем - любое из "врачебных записок"... Там и он другой, и время другое, и атмосфера....
Так и у Есенина с Маяковским - есть они ДО 17-ого года, а есть ПОСЛЕ...

Вот строки:




> Я в плену. Нет мне выкупа! 
>  Оковала земля окаянная. 
>  Я бы всех в любви моей выкупал, 
>  Да в дома обнесен океан ее!


Чьи?... Маяковского... К сожалению, не вспомню сейчас, а искать в завалах - весь дом разбужу... Но если найти первые опубликованные - удивительно лиричный мальчик...
Жизнь побила и рождается:




> Что поэзия?
> Пустяк.
> Шутка.
> А мне от этих шуточек жутко.


(В Маяковский, "О поэтах")

----------


## PAN

> моя учительница по литературе ужасно не любила Маяковского. Она его поэтом не считала. Когда проводила урок еле сдерживалась, чтобы о Маяковском гадостей не наговорить.


Значит не читала...

----------


## aigul

*AlIsa_S*, да кстати это стих отказавшего мне рецензента.Оцени!

Два облака, два белых чау-чау,
похожие на жидкий пластилин…

Росный орнамент на щёчках, и обе –
мякоть кубинской папайи на вид…

Но едва синекрылую даль
искровавит болгарское лечо…

Сквозь чечётку поезда оседает в пятках
странная перкуссия ливня по мозгам…

Мне хотелось летать, догоняя улыбки шаланд,
ударяться об айсберги, прятаться в бусах мимозы…

Спрашиваешь меня, кто такая Ай-Петри?
Это такой ядовито-коричневый телепузик…

Но ты бы видел плачущий вьюнок,
пространство обнимающий над ямой!
Он мечется спиральными слоями
и не поймёт, где север, где восток...

Видишь, мама, какую ажурную скатерть
над раскладушкой сплёл для меня тарантул?..

И в дополненье к ознобу мигрень фордыбачится,
мир превращается в море кровавой гвоздики…

----------


## aigul

*PAN*,читала читала! И я его извини тоже не считаю поэтом. Такие фразы "грудью кормит хозяйскую суку" или "Поэт как ...ь рублёвая ищет словцо" . Это  как?

----------


## PAN

> то, что Есенин поэт - для меня бесспорно... а Маяковский по-моему с ним сравним не может быть...


Что шире, Время или Вселенная???...:biggrin: 

Оба - глыбы... Оба убиты временем... Оба продали дар, забивая боль водкой и кокаином..... Оба гонимы... Оба любимы... Оба дали волну последователей и подражателей...

----------


## PAN

> Это как?


А у Есенина такого нет???...:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

Так... к слову:




> ТЫ
> 
> Пришла - 
> деловито,
> за рыком,
> за ростом,
> взглянув,
> разглядела просто мальчика.
> Взяла,
> ...

----------


## PAN

> Такие фразы "грудью кормит хозяйскую суку"


Посмотри текст... :Aga:  

http://www.shansonprofi.ru/person/es...ka_skuka_.html

Если честно - в равной степени обожаю обоих...  :br:  Они - тоже зеркало времени...

----------


## NataG

После прочтения лекций Михаила Веллера очень многое начинаешь оценивать по-новому. И гениальность поэтов, возведенных в ранг великих, и произведения, названные классическими. Для меня стал очевидным факт, что мы отрываем произведение от человека, его написавшего, и начинаем обсасывать, мол плохо он писал или там хорошо, а как он жил, что кушал, кто его любил или обидел - критике все равно, вот и получается взгляд в любом случае искаженный.

----------


## PAN

> взгляд в любом случае искаженный.


Всё субъективно... :Aga:  




> гениальность поэтов, возведенных в ранг великих, и произведения, названные классическими.


Они отличаются от иных лишь тем, что пережили время...

----------


## aigul

*PAN*, я не поняла , что ты имел ввиду? Там много стихов и текстов. Но по-моему нет таких фраз. Да и у Есенина такое есть, но есть и сумасшедшая лирика! А у Маяковского нет красивых строчек, всё сатира , ударники и т.д. Ну в общем не люблю я Маяковского , ну хоть кол на моей голове теши!

----------


## AlIsa_S

> А у Маяковского нет красивых строчек


Дым табачный воздух выел.
Комната -
глава в крученыховском аде.
Вспомни -
за этим окном
впервые
руки твои, исступленный, гладил.
Сегодня сидишь вот,
сердце в железе.
День еще -
выгонишь,
может быть, изругав.
В мутной передней долго не влезет
сломанная дрожью рука в рукав.
Выбегу,
тело в улицу брошу я.
Дикий,
обезумлюсь,
отчаяньем иссечась.
Не надо этого,
дорогая,
хорошая,
дай простимся сейчас
Все равно
любовь моя -
тяжкая гиря ведь -
висит на тебе,
куда ни бежала б.
Дай в последнем крике выреветь
горечь обиженных жалоб.
Если быка трудом уморят -
он уйдет,
разляжется в холодных водах.
Кроме любви твоей,
мне
нету моря,
а у любви твоей и плачем не вымолишь отдых.
Захочет покоя уставший слон -
царственный ляжет в опожаренном песке.
Кроме любви твоей,
мне
нету солнца,
а я и не знаю, где ты и с кем.
Если б так поэта измучила,
он
любимую на деньги б и славу выменял,
а мне
ни один не радостен звон,
кроме звона твоего любимого имени.
И в пролет не брошусь,
и не выпью яда,
и курок не смогу над виском нажать.
Надо мною,
кроме твоего взгляда,
не властно лезвие ни одного ножа.
Завтра забудешь,
что тебя короновал,
что душу цветущую любовью выжег,
и суетных дней взметенный карнавал
растреплет страницы моих книжек...
Слов моих сухие листья ли
заставят остановиться,
жадно дыша?
Дай хоть
последней нежностью выстелить
твой уходящий шаг.

----------


## AlIsa_S

*aigul*, у твоего рецензента крутой стих :smile: По моему над таким только прикалываться можно... Может ты не в ту газету (журнал) подалась... может это "митьки" :smile: 

бог сидит на кочерге
время движется само
кони ходят буквой ге
человеки буквой о

день за днем 
всю жись по кругу
буквой о да буквой о

P.S. У них есть, кстати и очень интересные стихи... вот как тот, что выше... несмотря на необычность смысл четко прослеживается...  а в том стихе, что у твоего рецензента - ниче не поняла... что сказать хотел... зачем... :))

----------


## aigul

*AlIsa_S*, ну Маяковского не люблю я ! :smile:  А насчёт рецензента, то он писал мне , что мои стихи- это не литература!:frown:

----------


## AlIsa_S

*aigul*, плюнь на него :) пиши песни потихоньку...

----------


## PAN

> ну Маяковского не люблю я !


Можно не любить, но уважать стОит...:wink: 




> плюнь на него :) пиши песни потихоньку...


 :Aga:  ...

С душой, для души...
Не оглядываясь 
на свечи,
на море 
грез...
О горе
всерьез,
О времени, которое лечит...
Пиши... :flower:

----------


## NataG

> Они отличаются от иных лишь тем, что пережили время...


Вооот! Пережили время! Выходит, что кто бы, где бы, как бы, а фильтр все равно один. Либо читают тебя, перечитывают многие и разные люди, и те, кого ты в глаза не видел, и те, кто после тебя, - либо не читают. А остальное - это к "о вкусах не спорят"...

----------


## AlIsa_S

*NataG*, :Aga:

----------


## AlIsa_S

*Шестидесятники*

Мы искали не славы – свободы.
Столько темных ночей за окном
Промелькнуло. И рушатся своды,
Где мечтали мы все об одном:

Жили б стройные строчек колонны.
Вырос лес, и в полуночный час
Там слетаются совы под кроны,
Но, конечно, нет места для нас.

Снова флейта нас звуком поманит,
Снова хлыст просвистит в тишине…
Пусть другой вечной музыкой станет
О себе, о тебе, обо мне…

P.S. Написано давно... лет в 15... почему - и сама не знаю :)

----------


## PAN

> Написано давно... лет в 15... почему - и сама не знаю :)


Хорошо написано...

----------


## AlIsa_S

Спасибо, *PAN*,  :Aga:  
Кстати, недавно опять услышала в интернете (тоже от какого-то редактора), что мои стихи достаточно шаблонны... привела твой пример с Шекспиром... ответили, что в моем случае Шекспиром и не пахнет :biggrin: (кто бы возражал) kuku

----------


## Лев

> Кстати, недавно опять услышала в интернете (тоже от какого-то редактора),


Ум любого редактора и критика повёрнуты в одном направлении, выискать то, что не соответствует его понятиям. Ум читателя ищет наслаждения от прочитанного...

----------


## AlIsa_S

Ну, может быть... но как ни странно критически мои стихи именно женщины-редакторы воспринимают... :)) Мужчины, видимо, добрее... :) или амбиций меньше... они не боятся сказать - это талантливо (даже авансом :) )

----------


## aigul

*AlIsa_S*, интересно, а что это за редактор такой? Ну а мои стихи раскритиковал как раз таки мужчина!))) Хотя согласна и от мужчин таки  слышу больше похвалы.)))

----------


## aigul

> Ум любого редактора и критика повёрнуты в одном направлении, выискать то, что не соответствует его понятиям. Ум читателя ищет наслаждения от прочитанного...


Да, это точно! Только читатель , "необремененный знаниями стихосложения", может действительно оценить стихи! Если они запали ему в душу , то это уже пять баллов!

----------


## AlIsa_S

Нет, она вполне вменяемая... оказалась... она вобщем потом написала - что это ее личная точка зрения... когда я ей ответила, что уже сталкивалась с полярными проф. мнениями по поводу одних и тех же строк...

----------


## AlIsa_S

*Детство*
I
Во сне ко мне опять приходит детство…
Оно беспечным взглядом смотрит вслед,
Храню я невесомое наследство – 
Неповторимость промелькнувших лет.

Припев:
Я помню многое и многое забыто.
От детских снов навек осталось мне
Окно, что в день безоблачный раскрыто,
И мальчик с голубем, и тени на стене.

II
Еще вчера - мы жили по соседству,
Не различая, что нас ждет вдали...
И чистоту немыслимую детства,
Из наших душ года не унесли...

Припев:
Я помню многое и многое забыто.
От детских снов навек осталось мне
Окно, что в день безоблачный раскрыто,
И мальчик с голубем, и тени на стене.

III
Мы в мир пришли, чтоб стать чуть-чуть мудрее,
И верную дорогу отыскать,
Чтоб к старикам и детям быть добрее,
Мой друг, не нужно детства забывать...

Припев.

----------


## AlIsa_S

*Ты и я*

Ты строишь замок на песке… 
Забыт нескладный день вчерашний.
А я рисую на руке 
Готический портал и башни.

Какой-то странный боди-арт -
Весь из несбыточных желаний… 
Наверно, это пьяный март
В нас будит обостренье маний…

И кто впотьмах, кто налегке -
Диагноз я не уточняю,
И замок на руке (песке?)
Я ни на что не променяю.

Он потому и дорог мне, 
Что в непогоду безнадежен…
И вид, в распахнутом окне,
Как вера в счастье, непреложен.

----------


## AlIsa_S

*Искры любви*
 I
Счастье шальное промелькнуло 
Искрой золотой.
Жаром костра любовь взметнулась,
Милый рядом, да не со мной.

Душу насквозь, да не до смерти,
Мне любовь  прожгла.     
Силу ее – тоской не мерю, 
Пусть, хоть недолго – песней была…

Припев       
Искрами любовь взметнулась…
Нет вины в том моей …
Всё в душе перевернулось…
И тоска все сильней… 

 II
Счастье свое оберегала,
Я от глаз чужих,
Но, поманив – оно не стало,
Нет, судьбою для нас двоих…

Душу насквозь, да не до смерти,
Мне любовь  прожгла.     
Но, хоть на миг, смогла согреть, и
Нежной и горькой песней была

Припев.
Искрами любовь взметнулась…
Нет вины в том моей …
Всё в душе перевернулось…
И тоска все сильней…

----------


## PAN

> Кстати, недавно опять услышала в интернете (тоже от какого-то редактора), что мои стихи достаточно шаблонны... привела твой пример с Шекспиром... ответили, что в моем случае Шекспиром и не пахнет


Шекспир один, к счастью... :Aga:  
Пример с Шекспиром - для тебя... :flower:   а редакторы - пусть проживают время в снах о собственной значимости...

----------


## AlIsa_S

Мама... а куда пропали вчерашние комментарии... причем из двух тем сразу... я в панике :redface:

----------


## AlIsa_S

*PAN*, а можно удалить из топика предыдущую версию текста 
*Искры костра* ? 
P.S.она там несуразная вышла... а подправленную я оставлю под другим названием

*Шальное счастье*
I
Счастье шальное промелькнуло, 
Нам не став судьбой.
Жаром костра любовь взметнулась,
Рядом милый, да не со мной.

Душу всерьез, да не до смерти,
Любовь обожгла. 
Но, хоть на миг, смогла согреть, и
Нежной, горькой песней была

Припев 
И мое шальное счастье – 
Словно дым от костра.
Взгляд отводит безучастный,
Кто любил так вчера.


II
Счастье свое оберегала,
Я от глаз чужих,
Но, поманив – оно не стало,
Нет, судьбою для нас двоих…

Душу всерьез, да не до смерти,
Любовь обожгла. 
Но, хоть на миг, смогла согреть, и
Нежной, горькой песней была

Припев.
И мое шальное счастье – 
Словно дым от костра.
Взгляд отводит безучастный,
Кто любил так вчера.

----------


## AlIsa_S

ну вот... так и висит все :) вот самый последний вариант песни...
ДОРОГИЕ МОДЕРАТОРЫ - УБЕРИТЕ ВСЕ ДРУГИЕ ВАРИАНТЫ ТЕКСТА... ПРО ИСКРЫ... :) 
* Шальное счастье*
I
Счастье шальное промелькнуло, 
Стать не сумев судьбой. 
Жаром костра любовь взметнулась, 
Рядом мой милый, да не со мной. 

Душу всерьез, да не до смерти, 
Мне обожгла любовь. 
Но, пусть на миг, смогла согреться. 
Жаль, все вернуть не в силах я вновь. 

Припев 
Все мое шальное счастье – 
Словно дым от костра. 
Взгляд отводит безучастный, 
Кто любил лишь вчера. 


II 
Счастье свое оберегала, 
Я все от глаз чужих, 
Но, поманив – судьбой не стало, 
Счастье шальное для нас двоих. 

Душу всерьез, да не до смерти, 
Мне обожгла любовь. 
Но, пусть на миг, смогла согреться. 
Жаль, все вернуть не в силах я вновь. 

Припев. 
И мое шальное счастье – 
Словно дым от костра. 
Взгляд отводит безучастный, 
Кто любил лишь вчера.

----------


## PAN

> УБЕРИТЕ ВСЕ ДРУГИЕ ВАРИАНТЫ


Зачем???...

Живу, дышу...
Мыслью плыву шире моря...
Смятение духа - не горе...
Горе - отсутствие духа...
........
Вот так и дышу, бляхамуха...
В смятенье живу и пишу...

----------


## AlIsa_S

*PAN*, :) ну, хорошо, как скажешь  :Aga:  тогда и самый последний вариант
I
Счастье шальное промелькнуло, 
Так и не став судьбой.
Жаром костра любовь взметнулась,
Рядом мой милый, да не со мной.

Душу огнем, да не до смерти,
Мне обожгла любовь. 
Но, пусть на миг, смогла согреться.
Жаль, все вернуть не в силах я вновь.

Припев 
И мое шальное счастье -
Словно дым от костра.
Милый смотрит безучастно,
А любил, лишь вчера…

Дым – туманом над рекою…
Как его удержать…
Счастье ты мое шальное,
Мне тебя не догнать…

II
Счастье свое оберегала,
Я все от глаз чужих,
Но, поманив – судьбой не стало,
Счастье шальное для нас двоих.

Душу огнем, да не до смерти,
Мне обожгла тоска.
Но, я на миг, смогла поверить,
Нашей любви не иссякнет река…

Припев.
И мое шальное счастье -
Словно дым от костра.
Милый смотрит безучастно,
А любил, лишь вчера…

Дым – туманом над рекою…
Как его удержать…
Счастье ты мое шальное,
Мне тебя не догнать…

----------


## AlIsa_S

*Ты - осени сестра*
I
Ветер теплый закружил
Осеннею листвой, опавшею листвой,
Она, взлетая ввысь, кружится над землей, 
Кружится над землей…и надо мной…

Под ногами шелестит,
Печально и светло, листва так шелестит… 
А время все быстрей, безудержно летит… 
Стремительно летит прочь от меня… 

Припев:
И скоро осень занавесит дни дождем,
Туманным утром постучит она в мой дом,
И я впущу ее, уставши от разлук,
И без тепла любимых рук…

Так скоро осень занавесит дни дождем,
Незваной гостьей постучит она в мой дом,
И я впущу ее – пусть сядет у огня,
Я расскажу ей про тебя… 

II
Ты – с ней схожа как сестра, 
Ты осени сестра, и навсегда такой, 
Ты – в памяти моей, останешься листвой,
Как золото волос, рыжей листвой…

Ты - погожим днем была, 
Родною мне была, и ближе всех была,
Но только не смогла, любовь нас не спасла, 
От горечи разлуки не спасла.

Припев:
И скоро осень занавесит дни дождем,
Туманным утром постучит она в мой дом,
И я впущу ее, уставши от разлук,
И без тепла любимых рук…

Так скоро осень занавесит дни дождем,
Незваной гостьей постучит она в мой дом,
И я впущу ее – пусть сядет у огня…
Я расскажу ей про тебя…

----------


## PAN

> тогда и самый последний вариант


Ой, не зарекайся...:biggrin:

Летчики никогда не говорят "Последний полет"... Они говорят "Крайний"...:wink:

----------


## AlIsa_S

*PAN*, хорошо... пусть будет крайний вариант :) А ты, кстати, прав оказался - Лев пишет песню... слова пришлось подкорректировать... Может ты провидец? :)

----------


## PAN

> провидец?


Старый я...:biggrin:

Это тебе... :flower:  Пиши...

----------


## AlIsa_S

Нет, не старый... просто давно живешь  :Aga:  Помнишь, как говорил один персонаж: 
- Я мужчина в самом расцвете сил :) 
- А в каком возрасте бывает расцвет сил? 
- В любом... Если речь идет обо мне  :Aga:  :)

----------


## aigul

*AlIsa_S*, очень красивый текст "Ты осени сестра".  :Aga:  Теперь буду с нетерпением ждать музыки!:smile:

----------


## AlIsa_S

*aigul*, музыка есть, это вариант текста на рыбу для Андрея Бандеры... а срастется в таком виде или нет - один Бог знает... :rolleyes: так что если и еще случится мелодия на текст - только рада буду.  :Aga:

----------


## aigul

*AlIsa_S*, ну думаю срастется!:smile:

----------


## AlIsa_S

*Танго - это игра*
I
Танго нас ночью пьянит сильней
Танец в объятье вновь соединил тесней… 
Но ловлю в каждом движенье - ложь, 
То ты поманишь вдруг, то оттолкнешь…

Бридж 1
Рук разомкнуть не в силах,
Мы – об одном забыли, 
Танго и ночь не могут вечно длиться…

Припев
Но… Помни, танго – лишь игра,
В ней для каждого роль дана, 
И отточен каждый жест,
Помни танго – лишь игра…

Но…Помни, танго – лишь игра, 
Ненадолго – а до утра…
Страстный взгляд, глубокий вздох - 
Помни, танго – лишь игра…

II
Может быть, в танго твой поворот
Снова подарит мне только паденья боль… 
Ты ведешь – сердце мое велит
Танцу покорной быть – следовать за тобой…

Бридж 2
Мы обо всем забыли…
Но изменить не в силах –
Танго и ночь не могут вечно длиться.

Припев:
Но… Помни, танго – лишь игра,
В ней для каждого роль дана, 
И отточен каждый жест,
Помни танго – лишь игра…

Но…Помни, танго – лишь игра, 
Ненадолго – а до утра…
Страстный взгляд, глубокий вздох - 
Помни, танго – лишь игра…

----------


## AlIsa_S

*Редакция Танго - это игра*
I
Зной ночной грустью вплывет в окно…
Страстное танго нас соединит в одно…                       
И в твоих верных движеньях - ложь,              
Ты то поманишь вдруг, то оттолкнешь…

Бридж
Но в ожиданьи чуда,
Я в этот миг забуду, 
Танго и ночь не могут вечно длиться…

Припев
Да… Знаю, танго – лишь игра,
В ней для каждого роль дана,  
И отточен каждый жест,
Наше танго – лишь игра…

Да… Знаю, танго – лишь игра,    
Танец чувственный -  до утра…
Страстный взгляд, глубокий вздох - 
Наше танго – лишь игра…

II
Знаю я, гибельный поворот
Снова мне причинит только паденья боль… 
Но ведешь ты –  сердце мне велит
Танцу покорной быть – следовать за тобой…

Бридж
И в ожиданьи чуда,
Я в этот миг забуду, 
Танго и ночь не могут вечно длиться…

Припев
Да… Знаю, танго – лишь игра,
В ней для каждого роль дана,  
И отточен каждый жест,
Наше танго – лишь игра…

Да… Знаю, танго – лишь игра,    
Танец чувственный -  до утра…
Страстный взгляд, глубокий вздох - 
Наше танго – лишь игра…

----------


## AlIsa_S

_Танго - игра_
I
Свет свечей – нежно заполнил зал,
Только скрипач давно танго играть устал… 
Сколько пар танец сведет опять? 
Сколько их было здесь – не сосчитать… 

Но пока играет скрипка
На губах дрожат улыбки…
Я - поверю, я танцую, я – рискую… 

Припев:
Ты видел многое скрипач,
Звуки танго – печаль и страсть
Взгляд глубокий твой ловлю
Ты играешь – я люблю… 

И друг мой нежные слова
Шепчет – и кругом голова…
Страстный взгляд его ловлю
Он играет – я люблю…

II
Ночь пройдет – с нею веселья дым… 
Утро легко сотрет чувств и улыбок грим… 
Догорят свечи - утихнет зал. 
И разойдутся все – кто танцевал.

Но пока играет скрипка
На губах дрожат улыбки…
Я - поверю, я танцую, я – рискую… 

Припев:
Ты видел многое скрипач,
Звуки танго – печаль и страсть.
Взгляд глубокий твой ловлю
Ты играешь – я люблю… 

И друг мой нежные слова
Шепчет – и кругом голова…
Страстный взгляд его ловлю
Он играет – я люблю…

----------


## AlIsa_S

*Молитва*

Помолюсь и пройду стороной.
И не стану ни звать, ни тревожить.
И коней мне твоих не стреножить.
Не сдержать - как потоков весной.

Я – подальше от черной воды,
Налегке, без обид и проклятий.
Знать бедовою вышел ты статью, 
Удержать тебя – нету узды.

Оттого тебе вольно так петь,
Оттого мне так горько молиться.
Твоим песням, отпущенным птицам,
Бубенцами в дороге звенеть.

Далеко разнесутся они – 
Звонче трель от разбега лихого.
Чтоб от вора да зверя лесного
Схоронил тебя Бог в эти дни,

Помолюсь. И пройду стороной.
Отпустила, неволить не стану,
Нынче ветру поешь ты осанну,
Видно весел разлуке со мной.

----------


## aigul

*AlIsa_S*, супер! ООООЧЕНЬ КРАСИВО!Истинно русским пропитано каждое слово! :Ok: Не знаю кому как, но мне напомнило "Тихий дон".

----------


## AlIsa_S

*aigul*, спасибо... Тихий Дон... там любовь - тема... и у меня любовь... :) Это о первой любви написано :)

----------


## aigul

*AlIsa_S*, не знаю может я ошибаюсь,  Григорий и Аксинья - помоему первая настоящая любовь. А впрочем , все равно ведь красиво ... . :Aga:

----------


## PAN

> Помолюсь и пройду стороной.


 :Aga: ...

----------


## AlIsa_S

*PAN*,  :Oj:  спасибо... а старенькое стихо... очень и очень :) а я как-то уже в корзину хотела... потом передумала...
*aigul*, ну, да... у Григория точно первая :)

----------


## PAN

> уже в корзину хотела...


Корзина - не прошлое, а отложенное будущее...:smile:

----------


## AlIsa_S

> Корзина - не прошлое, а отложенное будущее...


А ты прав, как всегда :) этот стих сейчас в первой тройке на конкурсе "Новые имена" - портала "Что хочет автор" :smile:

----------


## aigul

*AlIsa_S*, а как в этом конкурсе поучаствовать?:rolleyes:

----------


## AlIsa_S

http://www.litkonkurs.ru
Найди там в колонке слева пункт меню - Регистрация автора :)

----------


## AlIsa_S

*Кто о тебе заплачет?*
*авторы:
Василий Стороженко,Татьяна Протасова.*  

Кто о тебе заплачет? 
Между могил убогих. 
В травы стыдливо прячась, 
Здесь пролегла дорога…
Разные ходят люди,
Малых детей приводят,
Но (кто теперь осудит?)
Холмик твой не обходят.

Кем же ты был? Бродягой,
Или пропойцей горьким?
Жилы рвал работягой
Ты от зори до зорьки?
Только никто не вспомнит
Даже лица, что имя...
Тайну холм не откроет.
Ты – горсть земли отныне.

Ранней весной, в день Пасхи
Теплой дивясь погоде, … 
Пьяные по могиле … 
Как по проспекту ходят.
Спящего не помянут.
И над холмом осевшим.
Песню не в лад затянут. 
Что им – хмельным и грешным.

Что им до тех, кто сгинул…
Слезы уронят спьяну.
Много еще в России
Холмиков безымянных.
Только печаль нахлынет, 
Мутной речной волною – 
Не зарекусь отныне.
Все может быть со мною...

----------


## oskar_65

> Кто о тебе заплачет?


Сильно!
Респект авторам.

----------


## AlIsa_S

*oskar_65*, спасибо :smile:

----------


## PAN

> Не зарекусь отныне.


 :Aga:

----------


## AlIsa_S

*Песенка о Рыцаре*
I
Рыцарь сбрендил и напрочь сменил амплуа,
По трактирам он ловит удачу…
Где тот конь, что скакал, закусив удила? 
Щиплет травку, как смирная кляча.

На развалинах замка костры разожгли
Барды пьяные – или туристы…
И доспехи тяжелые прочь унесли
По частям разобрав, фетишисты.

Припев:
И не сыт, не голоден,
Чуть навеселе,
Не горяч, не холоден
Рыцарь – на нуле… 

II
Меч – валяется где-то в репьях за углом, 
Проржавел, как консервная банка.
Сквозь разбитые плиты с фамильным гербом,
Прорастают трава да поганка…

Но у песни финал мог сложиться иной – 
Совершив ратных подвигов кучу,
Жил бы в замке тот рыцарь, с детьми и женой…
Кто ему помешал? Может – случай?

Припев:
И не сыт, не голоден,
Чуть навеселе,
Не горяч, не холоден
Рыцарь – на нуле…

----------


## AlIsa_S

*Далеко*

Ты далеко, ты очень далеко…
И небосвод изменчивый – мне ближе,
И солнца луч, порхающий легко,
И облака, летящие над крышей.

В просторном небе, темно-голубом,
Я тоже стану облаком воздушным,
Тебя увижу – и прольюсь дождем,
И смою день, томительный и душный…

Что это я с тобой – ты не поймешь…
Но радуга взойдет на небосклоне,
Когда, смеясь от счастья, соберешь
Меня по капле в теплые ладони…

----------


## PAN

> Далеко


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: ... :flower:

----------


## AlIsa_S

*PAN*, спасибо :) Стихотворение года два назад написано... а показываю впервые :) (и еще на паре сайтов выложила :) )

----------


## oskar_65

> Что это я с тобой – ты не поймешь…
> Но радуга взойдет на небосклоне,
> Когда, смеясь от счастья, соберешь
> Меня по капле в теплые ладони…


Хорошо.Тепло так написала. :flower:

----------


## AlIsa_S

*oskar_65*, спасибо, я рада что тебе понравилось :)

----------


## PAN

*AlIsa_S*,

Ещё... :flower:

----------


## AlIsa_S

*PAN*, для хорошего человека никогда не жалко  :Aga: 

Подражание Омару Хайяму... 

*Два глотка вина*

Я поделюсь с тобою - песней нежной… 
Глоток вина – даст глиняный кувшин… 
Вдаль караваны дней плывут неспешно, 
Но их погонщик к нам неумолим. 

Из глины нас слепил Господь однажды, 
Как мой кувшин – неведомый гончар, 
День славлю тот, и нынешний, и каждый… 
Пока я в силах петь – мой дух не стар… 

Мне в лодке жизни – разве много надо?.. 
Свет солнца, хлеб… Чтоб кровь – не холодна… 
Не вижу в чаше дна – покуда рядом. 
Друг и кувшин… В нем – два глотка вина.

----------


## AlIsa_S

*Конфетти чудес* - С наступающим Новым годом :smile:
I
Снег утром шалил, похоже, за воротники прохожим,
Сыпал он конфетти, как мечты, невесомое почти...
В вальсе - конфетти кружится, и – вмиг светлеют лица.
Ты тоже улыбнись, и ладонью к счастью прикоснись.
К счастью прикоснись!


Припев:
Снег, вьется снег, в белом вальсе он так легко кружится.
И у озябших прохожих сияют счастьем лица…
С снег шалит-играет, конфетти чудес нас осыпает.
С снег шалит-играет, конфетти чудес нас осыпает.

II
Снег падает новогодний, и каждый из нас сегодня
Ожиданьем живет – ночью чудо в дом его войдет…
Как легко, снежинки вьются, и – дети им смеются,
Ты тоже улыбнись, и ладонью к счастью прикоснись.
К счастью прикоснись!

Припев:
Снег, вьется снег, в белом вальсе он так легко кружится.
И у озябших прохожих сияют счастьем лица…
С снег шалит-играет, конфетти чудес нас осыпает.
С снег шалит-играет, конфетти чудес нас осыпает.

----------


## AlIsa_S

*Будет все хорошо*

*I
Вновь над Москвою – просыпается день. 
Раз тебя я встретил  – 
Лучший день на свете,  
В сотый раз признаться не лень.

II
Рыжие пряди, и лукавый твой взгляд.
И по тротуарам
Вдаль – счастливой парой,   
Третий час идем наугад.                      

Припев:
Весна! В небе радуги свет,
Весна! Я надеждой согрет.
Смотри! Дождь, недолгий, прошел.
Будет всё хорошо! 
Будет всё хорошо! 

III
Хочешь, достану днем я с неба луну?..
Мне смешно и странно –  
Но твои желанья
В сердце пробуждают весну… 

Припев:
Весна! В небе радуги свет,
Весна! Я надеждой согрет.
Смотри! Дождь, недолгий, прошел.
Будет всё хорошо! 
Будет всё хорошо!*

----------


## oskar_65

*AlIsa_S*,
Наверное есть и музыка к словам?
Лёгкая такая,светлая песенка. :flower:

----------


## AlIsa_S

*oskar_65*, да есть музыка, пока в работе все :smile: не могу выложить.

----------


## oskar_65

> да есть музыка,


Удачной судьбы твоей песенке!

----------


## AlIsa_S

*На полдороги к чуду и любви
*
*I*
Жаль, что прозрел я поздно,         
Сердце держал в узде,                 
Россыпи песен роздал,
Но ни одной – тебе…                  

И от чудес спасен,
Прямо у райских врат…
И с четырех сторон            
Вороны в сны летят.          

*Припев:*
И вороны поют, как соловьи, 
Что будет утро чистым, словно снег… 
На полдороги к чуду и любви 
Я погибаю – и спасенья нет.

*II*
В склепе пустом и темном
Мутной и злой тоски,
Я, словно пес бездомный,
Все - за тепло руки…

Был тобой вознесен,
Не замечал преград…
Но от чудес спасен,
Прямо у Райских врат…

*Припев:*
И вороны поют, как соловьи, 
Что будет утро чистым, словно снег, 
На полдороги к чуду и любви 
Я погибаю – и спасенья нет.

----------


## AlIsa_S

*И посмеемся горьким смехом*

Жизнь – восхожденье по спирали
Ступеней, вверх ведущих вечно.
Там будет свет – нам обещали,
И мы поверили беспечно. 

Мы ищем лестницы, блуждая
По лабиринту коридоров…  
Жизнь – Божий дар, нам так сказали, 
Но разуверились мы скоро… 

И ждем, что сестрам всем – по серьгам, 
Впивая жадно, до предела 
“Кто был последним – станет первым…”    
А что взамен – не наше дело, 

Нам выпадет – счастливый случай.
И упадет в карман с прорехой… 
Все, что обещано – получим…
И посмеемся горьким смехом.

----------


## oskar_65

> Жаль, что прозрел я поздно,         
> Сердце держал в узде,                 
> Россыпи песен роздал,
> Но ни одной – тебе…


ЗдОрово!
И вообще,что-то новое,неординарное...
Зацепило. :flower:

----------


## AlIsa_S

*oskar_65*, и для меня тоже написано по новому, хорошо, что стихотворение задевает :) .

*aigul*, *Anastsia Andreevna*, спасибо и всегда рада видеть :)

----------


## AlIsa_S

*PAN*, а где можно твои творения увидеть? 

*Февраль*

_"Февраль… достать чернил – и плакать"_
Борис Пастернак

Февраль… достать чернил – и плакать,
От невозможности понять 
Парящий луч, сосновый запах,  
И хоть мгновенье удержать… 

Февраль… достать чернил – и плакать,
Доверить белому листу,
Промозглый воздух, вечер, слякоть,
И звезд неспящих чистоту… 

Февраль… достать чернил и плакать, 
От “не сбылось”. И дальше жить… 
А горечь слез - смешная плата                                             
За милость Божию – творить.

----------


## oskar_65

> А горечь слез - смешная плата                                             
> За милость Божию – творить.


 :flower:

----------

